
Linux USB charging, part 2: implementation - sohkamyung
https://lwn.net/Articles/694062/
======
corbet
If you appreciate these articles, please consider subscribing to LWN - that's
what allows us to pay people like Neil to write them...

~~~
azdle
Great suggestion! I just subscribed because of this article (& pt 1).

------
ebbv
This should not be submitted separately from:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12157565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12157565)

This link should be a comment on that article not a separate submission.
That's just spamming the front page.

